# Jacks Old South BBQ recipes..



## rhinton82 (Feb 24, 2010)

Found this on twitter.. 

http://www.bbqproshop.com/blog/bbq-r...h-bbq-recipes/


----------



## ronp (Feb 24, 2010)

Cool thanks for posting.


----------



## thunderdome (Feb 24, 2010)

Cool link. Thanks


----------



## howufiga (Feb 24, 2010)

very cool!  thanks!


----------



## rhinton82 (Feb 24, 2010)

no problem..


----------



## triplebq (Feb 24, 2010)

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/s...ipe/index.html
While these are good they are dated from the food network . Just google it . But still it's a great recipe . 

Thanks for re-sharing , here is another : Big Bob Gibson's Alabama White BBQ Sauce ( Chris Lilly ) 
1 quart mayonnaise
3/4 quart apple cider vinegar
1/2 cup corn syrup
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



1/4 tablespoon cayenne pepper
Prepared horseradish
Lemon juice
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



Salt
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 and freshly ground black pepper
*Directions*

Place all ingredients in a very large blender or food processor. (It may be necessary to do this in 2 batches; just add 1/2 of each ingredient and then repeat.) Blend for 1 minute, or until thoroughly combined and mixture is smooth. Pour sauce into a large bowl. 
Use when grilling chicken; brush lightly over the chicken during the last few minutes of grilling. This sauce is also great for dipping; set some sauce aside for passing at the table.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/b...ipe/index.html


----------



## rhinton82 (Feb 25, 2010)

Yea i was bored at work on my lunch and someone posted the link to Jack Old South recipes on twitter, and i noticed some people on here talking about his injection the other day.. I would like to know Johnny Triggers rib recipes he uses with the parkay squeeze butter...


----------



## schmoke (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rdknb (Feb 25, 2010)

good link, going to try a few of these


----------



## wyatt2050 (Mar 26, 2010)

When it says meat marinade....is that what he uses for his injection?


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, I think its helpful for newbies like me to have a bunch of different flavors to try, and decide what we like best, or mix and match


----------



## wingman (Mar 26, 2010)

I like mixing it up with rubs and sauces. I have purchased both of Myron's (Jack's Old South Hickory & Original) rubs and I like them both. The Hickory is one of my favorites of all time. Another good rub is McCormick's Sweet & Smokey dry rub. I saw McCormick's line of Rubs in a local Safeway and thought I would try them. I tossed out the pork and poultry rubs but I really enjoy their Sweet & Smokey rub. 

Myron's rub is $10 a pound. The spice prices at our local grocers are outrageous. It seems one would have to buy in bulk to get the coast down. I just sent off another order to Jack's old South today.


----------



## coyote (Mar 26, 2010)

cool, more neat stuff to try. thanks a bunch.


----------



## mama's smoke (Mar 26, 2010)

You can find the same thing here.  However, I understand that Myron often changes and tweaks his recipes -- as do we all.

http://www.articlesbase.com/recipes-...s-1885911.html


----------



## bayouchilehead (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm 99% sure it is the injection, because the main reason to inject is to get the marinade that would normally be used outside the meat inside to give the meat the same flavor throughout.


----------



## rhinton82 (Mar 28, 2010)

yea i agree. im pretty sure thats a injection


----------



## rgacat (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks to all of you for the great info.


----------

